# die leisesten lüfter



## coolwater (2. Oktober 2009)

*die leisesten lüfter*

hallo, ich habe mal eine kurze frage :was sind die leisesten 120mm lüfter bei ca. 1000rpm?kann man den db wert als verbindliche aussage über die lautstärke nehmen?


----------



## iceman650 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Also wenn du die leisesten Lüfter suchst, musst du wahrscheinlich mit den alten bekannten vorlieb nehmen:
-Scythe Slipstream
-Noiseblocker Xl1 und XL2
-Be Quiet! SilentWings USC

Diese drei sind wirklich super!


----------



## Nike334 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*



coolwater schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mal eine kurze frage :was sind die leisesten 120mm lüfter bei ca. 1000rpm?kann man den db wert als verbindliche aussage über die lautstärke nehmen?



Bezüglich db wert:

Soweit ich weiß ist db nur der Schalldruck (und sagt nicht präzise etwas über die Lautstärke aus), du solltest dich eher auf Angaben in "Sone" verlassen.

mfg


----------



## coolwater (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

ja schon , nur sind die wenigsten hersteller so erlich ihre produkte mit verbindlichen sone werten zu versehen


----------



## Nike334 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Tja, das ist halt das Problem dabei


----------



## moe (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

meine nanoxia fx-12 hör ich auch nicht. die sind nur bei voller drehzahl warnehmbar.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*



coolwater schrieb:


> ja schon , nur sind die wenigsten hersteller so erlich ihre produkte mit verbindlichen sone werten zu versehen



wozu gibt es lüftertests der pcgh?


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

der gute alte Papst 4412F/2GLL ist noch immer mit einer der besten 
Aber sonst einfach mal den "test" im Forum selbst durchlesen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/11193-roundup-zwoelf-120mm-luefter-im-test.html)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Warum willst du überhaupt "nur" 1000 rpm ?
Die Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 120mm laufen bei 1500 rpm genau so leise, wie andere mir 1000 rpm


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Wäre doch mal interessant für was er den Lüfter braucht.


----------



## MUBBLE (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

nach den db werten kann man schon gehn aber jeder misst es anderes und schreiben es nicht alle hin-

bei manchen steht es da  20db/ von 15cm abstand 

vielen messen aber auch 30cm   oder 1 meter   daher steht manchmal bei ein 12cm lüfter der 3000rpm hat 17db da ^^  , andere haben mit 1000rpm 17db.  lol


----------



## exa (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

db ist eine logarithmische Angabe und zur verständlichen Aussage vollkommen ungeeignet!!!

man sollte sich auf Sone Angeben verlassen, die gestestet wurden mit 1m Abstand oder weniger...


----------



## derLordselbst (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Von den Dutzend Lüftertypen, die ich bisher verglichen habe, sind die 

Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2 die leisesten.

Die sind insbesondere für Wasserkühlungen ideal, da man dabei die Lüfter meist nicht mit Entkoppelungsgummis (oder Silikon) betreiben kann, sondern fest am Radiator verschraubt.

Diese Lüfter haben keine Lagergeräusche und ein sehr angenehmes dunkles Rauschen als Luftbewegungsgeräusch. Allerdings würde ich sie eher mit 800 Umdrehungen betreiben, dann sind sie schon aus wenigen Zentimetern Abstand unhörbar.

Andere Lüfter erreichen ähnliche Lautstärken nur annähernd mit entkoppelter Befestigung.

Was man dabei als störend empfindet, hängt natürlich auch sehr vom persönlichen Empfinden ab.


----------



## Dicken (4. November 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Ich empfehle Dir die Nanoxia Lüfter Serien DX oder FX
Schau doch einfach mal bei Nanoxia vorbei:
Startseite • Nanoxia Cooling Systems - Hersteller Shop


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. November 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Ich denke, dass er sich nach gut einem Monat schon einen besorgt hat.


----------



## Dr.Speed (4. November 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Ich kann die Enermax Everest empfehlen. Die regeln sich selbst, sehen gut aus und sind selbst bei voller Drehzahl unhörbar. Ich habe drei Stück in meinem Case und höre von ihnen nichts. Der Lauteste Lüfter ist mein Sythe S-Flex!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

alternativ könnte man dann auch einfach den S-Flex nehmen


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. September 2013)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

ich möchte das thema mal wieder aufgreifen. welches sind die zur zeit leisesten 120mm lüfter.

ich bräuchte welche mit hohem durchsatz und so wenig geräusch wie möglich. ich will damit meine cpu und gpu mit wakü kühlen. verbaut sind dann 2x240 mm radiatoren (1x Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper (angeschlossen) und einmal Heatkiller irgendwas 57mm dick  )


----------



## v3nom (20. September 2013)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

120mm? Meiner Meinung nach ist der eLoop wirklich einer der besten!


----------



## Vulnerabilus (20. September 2013)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

Ja, die Noiseblocker eloop B12-1 Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-1 - 120mm, 
das sind wirklich die leisesten Lüfter -- und haben dabei gar nicht mal schlechte Förderleistung.

Das Beste vom Besten!


----------



## RC Shad0w (20. September 2013)

*AW: die leisesten lüfter*

danke. ich hab nur ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich sie mit 4 poligen molex anschlüssen die zum durschschleifen gedacht sind. also eine seite ist male, ander seite female und davon geht das kabel an den lüfter. hab das antec twelve hundret gehäuse


----------

